# Ixxp



## LadyAutumn (Sep 22, 2009)

Every time I've taken the test I'm borderline N/S. Personally, I think I'm more of an N, but I get confused. This isn't the only area that has me baffled. I'm also fairly close on the T/F trait. In addition, when I take the brain dominance tests, I'm split down the middle; and to top it off, I'm ambidextrous...which, I guess, explains the brain dominance thing (I think).

My brain transitions from right to left and then back again quickly; so in stressful situations, I'm a complete mess - switching between logic and feeling. In my day to day activities (my happy place), I also switch back and forth quickly. I'm an artist one minute and a student the next - back to an artist and then to building a website. I have several programs open on my computer at the same time, and I can be drawing intently and suddenly switch over to read about personalities or research genealogy.

There was also a time in my life when I was more of a J than a P. This was environment induced (and thank GOD that's over!). Today, I'm happy to say that I don't do schedules...although I'm still very punctual on the rare occasion that I have to reach a certain place at a certain time.

The I is an absolute absolute. At times, I can appear to be more extroverted, but that's not uncommon for most introverts. Put us in an extremely familiar and comfortable environment, and we can come out of our shell.


----------



## Deagalman (Jul 3, 2009)

you sound familiar. It's good. Trust me. Like for art and for life. And in general. I want to be an architect. I think it will be useful. Have you considered INTJ? I've thought about it b/c they have a little of all those qualities.


----------



## Lucretius (Sep 10, 2009)

I transition a lot as well. Going by percentage, I might say I'm INXP. However, I find that as a general rule, I relate a lot better to INFPs, and my mood can often influence my decision-making. So...I stick with INFP. :happy:


----------



## Deagalman (Jul 3, 2009)

That's funny. I didn't see that you were an artist. It makes sense.


----------



## LadyAutumn (Sep 22, 2009)

I can fuzz over into the INTJ or ISFP or INTP at times. All those descriptions contain some truths about me. I go with INFP, because I think the overall description fits me better...although I deviate at times.


----------



## LadyAutumn (Sep 22, 2009)

Deagalman said:


> That's funny. I didn't see that you were an artist. It makes sense.


Can you elaborate on how this makes sense? Just curious to know what you're putting together.


----------



## Lucretius (Sep 10, 2009)

LadyAutumn said:


> Can you elaborate on how this makes sense? Just curious to know what you're putting together.


Perhaps because it's common for INFPs to be artists? I'm not sure that's what he meant, but that's my guess.


----------



## LadyAutumn (Sep 22, 2009)

It's hard to tell. The more I read, the more confused I get. I would love to be in a study, because I think they would raise their eyebrows.

Ambidextrous
Left/Right Brain, split-dominance
N/S split
F/T split
P, but I can fake a good J when circumstances require it...and I do have several J tendencies anyway
A definite "I," but I can fake an E as well (however, I have almost no *natural* E tendencies)

Just read some info on interstrength.com about the differences between Si/Se, Ni/Ne...and I do all of those.

Wake me up when someone figures it out, I'm tired of thinking about it.


----------

